# Persimmons



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Any suggestions on what to do with these? Anyone ever made a persimmon vinagrette or a sauce from them? Thanks


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

First, make sure you know which variety you have, Hachiya - tomato-shaped or the light-orange Fuyu. Ripeness is essential. More info here: http://food4.epicurious.com/HyperNew...0/35955/3.html

There are a wealth of recipes for you to explore. Check here: http://www.google.com/search?q="persimmon+recipes"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I love persimmons, The two type we see in the us are Hachiya and fuyu. These Are Kaki fruits, and the best come from China. You need to be sure your fruit is ripe or you will be in for the shock of your life (kind of like my kids warhead candies)I eat right out of hand,just cut and scoop.Persimmons make outstanding puddings and preserves, I have made a persimmon type Vinaigrette to serve with charred saddle of venison over wilted spinach,worked very well. If you ever se Sharon fruit from Israel that is also a persimmon,Try making persimmon quick breads or muffins.you can add a teaspoon of Baking powder to each cup of the pulp. heat increases the astringency and the powder will help soften it,milk shakes,fruit drinks and puree. You can also dry them
cc


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

There are Persimmon Whip and Persimmon Sorbet recipes here:
http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/ubb/Forum8/HTML/000231.html


----------

